# anesthesia for bone spur removal



## maudys (Apr 25, 2010)

procedure is listed as removal of nonabsorbable suture and removal of bone spur, left middle finger amputation stump.

anesthesia is listed as Bier block and neuroleptic.

for the bier block I came up with an unlisted procedure - 64999.

I also looked at 01810 - anesthesia for procedures on the nerve/muscle/tendon of wrist/hand.

Not sure which CPT to assign.  Any opinions appreciated.


----------



## NIENAJADLY (Apr 26, 2010)

*bone spur*

You could use 26210 "Excision or curettage of bone cyst or benign tumor of proximal, middle, or distal phalanx of finger" which would cross to 01830 since you're excising the bone spur from the finger but if the bier block was used as part of the anesthesia technique for the procedure (not specifically for postop pain management) you would not code this separately.

Kellie


----------

